# Game Camera Viewer



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anybody use these in the field? Moultrie makes one with a 2" screen that you have to hook to the camera itself. I wonder if the screen is too small???? Anyone have any experience with these?

It would be nice to have one that you could put a SD care directly into, and view pics on your SD card, instead of having to hook up to the camera.

anyone?

Tator


----------

